# 2 wheel drive mode



## SAMBAVANMAN (Nov 1, 2012)

Hiya im new in here so go easy on me. I am looking to get a GTR sometime soon, and have been looking at this great forum. I have read on the net that you can select RWD mode. That would be fun:thumbsup:

I come from the classic car world so you could say i am stepping to the Dark Side. This is my current Project:nervous:


Anyway i will keep popping in here and hopefully gain some great advice and knowledge from you guys.

Paul


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If you hold down the "Snow/Safe" button. It will flash. I believe the RWD only mode works in very low speeds. 

In a GTR if the steering angle is over a certain degree (15 degrees i think) its rear wheel drive all the time anyway


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

All older model are all time 4WD. On the new (MY11 onwards) when set-up switch (transmission) is pressed down for 4 seconds while engine running, it enters to tight-corner phenomenon relieve mode and gives temporarily rear-wheel drive condition. Normal 4-wheel drive is recovered if the switch is pressed down for 4 seconds again. When the mode is being switched, SAVE mode lamp of transmission blinks once.Tight-corner braking phenomenon relieve mode is activated only when steering wheel is turned largely at low speed.The tight-corner braking phenomenon relieve mode is canceled automatically if transmission is in R mode or transmission is in SAVE mode under VDC-R OFF.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

That is misleading. My GTR has, as I have the new gearbox software, also a new gearbox.

Also, I mentioned that the GTR is rear wheel drive when steering angle is over 15 degrees. That is also true. So no, older models are not all time 4WD

You would think a trader and tuner would know that...?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If the GT-R is RWD when over 15 degrees of steering lock is applied why does mine slip a rear wheel and spit stones out when coming off my drive on almost full lock?

Holding down the SAVE button for 4 seconds until it flashes stops this from happening...

THat RWD mode/SAVE thing also cancels itself when you go over a certain speed. 5mph IIRC, so it's not for powersliding. 


I know the GT-R sends it's power to the rear wheels and only to the front when needed.
But at low speeds it seems you get a more equal spread. Hence transmission stress during low speed manouvering.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Learn something new everyday.

Mine slips/spins whilst doing a u turn.

Shall give the snow/safe button a go.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TABZ said:


> Shall give the snow/safe button a go.


If you have a SNOW button for transmission mode it does not work.
Only the MY11 and later with the SAFE button can activate RWD only low speed mode.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh right, just going of what Flynn said. 
Mines a 2009 09 so guess it won't work.


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> That is misleading. My GTR has, as I have the new gearbox software, also a new gearbox.
> 
> Also, I mentioned that the GTR is rear wheel drive when steering angle is over 15 degrees. That is also true. So no, older models are not all time 4WD
> 
> You would think a trader and tuner would know that...?


Sorry to mislead you. BUT his question was (if you read his post): Can you select RWD mode? And the answer is NO you cannot select RWD on older models as AWD computer will decide how to distribute the power between front and rear (still can be RWD only if the computer want it so). Newer model has the option as described above to select RWD, but still limited under conditions mentioned and you CANNOT select permanent RWD with any switch as his question was. You think somebody with 600 post would know that...?(If you have a new gearbox software, that's class as modification isn't it ?! ) I didn't say the 15 degrees isn't true. Otherwise all in my post is from the official Nissan Service Manual so I don't think you can argue with that.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

KaizerMotor said:


> Sorry to mislead you. BUT his question was (if you read his post): Can you select RWD mode? And the answer is NO you cannot select RWD on older models as AWD computer will decide how to distribute the power between front and rear (still can be RWD only if the computer want it so). Newer model has the option as described above to select RWD, but still limited under conditions mentioned and you CANNOT select permanent RWD with any switch as his question was. You think somebody with 600 post would know that...?(If you have a new gearbox software, that's class as modification isn't it ?! )


My cars is a 09, and it has this mode. How do you know his wont have the new software. Something he could look out for.



KaizerMotor said:


> I didn't say the 15 degrees isn't true. Otherwise all in my post is from the official Nissan Service Manual so I don't think you can argue with that.





KaizerMotor said:


> All older model are all time 4WD


I win


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CT17 said:


> If the GT-R is RWD when over 15 degrees of steering lock is applied why does mine slip a rear wheel and spit stones out when coming off my drive on almost full lock?....


Becuase it has a LSD.


----------



## SAMBAVANMAN (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys i saw the SVM HULK gtr on youtube doing a burn out he was giving it some stick and it says in the comments 2 wheel drive selected. 

Im itching to get a GTR i just need to sort a few things first.


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> My cars is a 09, and it has this mode. How do you know his wont have the new software. Something he could look out for.
> 
> I win


Sorry mate,but my point is: That mode is still not RWD for having fun (power slide) as his question was. So what did you win ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I had already said that?!?!?



FLYNN said:


> If you hold down the "Snow/Safe" button. It will flash. I believe the RWD only mode works in very low speeds.
> 
> In a GTR if the steering angle is over a certain degree (15 degrees i think) its rear wheel drive all the time anyway


Read.

When are people going to learn that I'm never wrong. Just read what I write, absorb, and go about your day.

Im the best person in the world


----------



## KaizerMotor (Jan 14, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I had already said that?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing with that :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Arcam said:


> Becuase it has a LSD.


Thanks Arcam, so the SAVE mode on the transmission disables the LSD then.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

SAMBAVANMAN said:


> Thanks guys i saw the SVM HULK gtr on youtube doing a burn out he was giving it some stick and it says in the comments 2 wheel drive selected.
> 
> Im itching to get a GTR i just need to sort a few things first.


That's not running stock drivetrain though.
SVM have modified it to allow them to do that.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

btw this only happens around 5mph otherwise its not working in that mode in rwd.

you can remove one of the drive shafts to get rwd but not sure of the issues u will run into with that later. its been done to dyno on rwd dynos... pretty common now.

some have done it for short time on street. not a good idea for full time but it makes cool donuts and burnouts. someone in usa did it for daily driver but didn't make too much info on it.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

After reading this thread I googled what torque split the 35 has etc, couldn't remember, doh. Anyway came across this little piece that gives a decent explanation. Probably already in the manual, but I haven't read it lol.

https://sites.google.com/site/tyndago/r35


----------



## Steveio (Aug 13, 2012)

Bit confused guys!!

So my59 plate does not have anything to stop it wheel spinning at low speeds when pulling of my drive?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes it does. The organic material behind the steering wheel


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Yes it does. The organic material behind the steering wheel




To be fair Snow mode does help when I reverse out of the gravel drive - also when pulling out of junctions when wet/slippery.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

also i think for my11 onwards it goes to 2wd when under 6mph if can remember.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Thanks Arcam, so the SAVE mode on the transmission disables the LSD then.


No, the LSD is mechanical and can not be turned off. The SAVE mode at low speed stops power being tranmitted to the front, its as simple as that


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Arcam said:


> No, the LSD is mechanical and can not be turned off. The SAVE mode at low speed stops power being tranmitted to the front, its as simple as that


I too get the feeling that it is a rear wheel slipping eg when reversing with full lock. Seems odd that with the front wheels "helping" the reversing that the slip happens but when the front wheels are disengaged and being dragged ie in Save RWD mode then it doesn't..any how it works but grateful if anyone can explain why..


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

as arcan said its due to the slip on the lsd, its a plated diff i believe which is why you can feel it slipping and biting again when steerings on lock
this is common to any car fitted with 1.5 lsd, can be nnoying at times though for slow manouvres


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

pulsarboby said:


> as arcan said its due to the slip on the lsd, its a plated diff i believe which is why you can feel it slipping and biting again when steerings on lock
> this is common to any car fitted with 1.5 lsd, can be nnoying at times though for slow manouvres


ok but then why does this rear diff phenomenon only seem to happen when the front wheels are receiving power? ie switching to RWD only relieves it.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want RWD just remove the propeller shaft going to the front differential. 

Otherwise, like Kaizer said no.........it's automatically controlled by computers.


----------

